# Tree I.D.



## Kevin (Mar 15, 2012)

My wife just notice a tree on one of our fences we don't recognize - is it Hawthorn?

[attachment=3018]

[attachment=3019]

[attachment=3020]


----------



## Dane Fuller (Mar 15, 2012)

Don't know hawthorn but the way the limbs are pretty much going in every direction and the big thorns makes me think of russian olive.


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 15, 2012)

I think our hawthornes bloom before leaf-not near enough spikes- I hate them-get near them and I am bleeding.........


----------



## DKMD (Mar 15, 2012)

I've always called those 'little trees'... Not sure if that helps.


----------



## kweinert (Mar 15, 2012)

Kevin said:


> My wife just notice a tree on one of our fences we don't recognize - is it Hawthorn?



Not sure - let's see a high resolution scan of the end grain.

:)


----------



## bwh3805 (Mar 16, 2012)

From what I can see, it looks like an immature _Maclura pomifera_ (Osage orange). The growth characteristics are correct especially for an immature tree. It could also be _Elaeagnus angustifolia_ (Russian Olive), or _Crataegus L._ (Hawthorn) but I need to see photos of the leaves and flowers. Either way, high quality photos of leaves and flowers are needed for a positive identification :dash2:


----------



## Kevin (Mar 16, 2012)

bwh3805 said:


> ...Either way, high quality photos of leaves and flowers are needed for a positive identification :dash2:



I actually ordered a high quality camera yesterday because of this very thread. I was so disgusted with the camera I said "enough!". It *should* arrive tomorrow hopefully. 

I do not think it's a bois d' arc, and am leaning toward russian olive, only because Dane, my wife, and now you have all three mentioned it. 


:i_dunno:


----------



## bwh3805 (Mar 16, 2012)

Kevin said:


> bwh3805 said:
> 
> 
> > ...Either way, high quality photos of leaves and flowers are needed for a positive identification :dash2:
> ...



Wait until it completely leaves out. Then you can see all the characteristics of the leaves and make a positive id. If the leaves are lance shaped, scaly and silvery (kind of fuzzy looking) on the underside its RO. If they are smooth and shiny its not.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 16, 2012)

bwh3805 said:


> Wait until it completely leaves out. Then you can see all the characteristics of the leaves and make a positive id. If the leaves are lance shaped, scaly and silvery (kind of fuzzy looking) on the underside its RO. If they are smooth and shiny its not.



If we had a Like button I would "Like" this post. I like it anyway. :yes:

Next time you get back down to your old stomping grounds holler at me. I'll take you to the FBE patch and, in return you can educate me on some of the species I don't recognize in there. Drive a truck or bring a trailer.


----------



## bwh3805 (Mar 16, 2012)

Kevin said:


> bwh3805 said:
> 
> 
> > Wait until it completely leaves out. Then you can see all the characteristics of the leaves and make a positive id. If the leaves are lance shaped, scaly and silvery (kind of fuzzy looking) on the underside its RO. If they are smooth and shiny its not.
> ...



Will do my friend! Botany and plant identification is my profession and sick passion. Like I tell people, I'm a little more intelligent than I may look. Of course the wife disagrees. Only because when she wants me to do something I dont wanna do, I play dumb. Works every time


----------

